

I am a young, tenured, female engineering professor. AMA - ryderm
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/201xvt/i_am_a_young_tenured_female_engineering_professor/

======
ryderm
She is also raising money to research a new method of oil spill response:

[https://experiment.com/projects/can-naturally-occurring-
soap...](https://experiment.com/projects/can-naturally-occurring-soap-like-
materials-be-used-for-oil-spill-response)

